# Henry Smith on Islam’s denial of the Son of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 18, 2020)

If I shall speak something of the Mahometish religion, I think the truth of the Christian religion will appear so much the more; for when black and white are laid together, the white carrieth the greater estimation and glory with it. And beside, Mahomet himself testifieth of Christ to be a great prophet of God, and a great worker of miracles; and that the same Jesus Christ was born of the virgin Mary, that he lived without sin among men, that he was a prophet, and more than a prophet, and that he ascended into the heavens. And therefore he reproveth the Jews, for that they would not believe him to be born of a virgin.

But, on the other side, because he would not have Christ to bear credit above him, he disliked that he should be called or reputed the Son of God. But beside, the testimony of all the former prophets of the world, both Jews and Gentiles, as is afore shewed, do all teach that he should be the Son of God. Suidas doth moreover confute this false prophet, who reporteth in his History that the Pharisees at Jerusalem called a council to find out the father of Jesus; they enjoined certain women to search his mother; the women affirmed they found her a virgin; then was it recorded in the famous register book of the
temple, Jesus the Son of God, and of Mary the virgin. ...

For more, see Henry Smith on Islam’s denial of the Son of God.


----------

